# platinum



## hamidsanat (May 14, 2021)

Hi, I had a catalyst that I kept on the heat in aqua regia for several hours, and after a while I filtered it and put a drop of that solution on a piece of paper and tested it with tin chloride, which turned blue, then the whole chloride solution. I applied ammonium which precipitated a yellow powder, then I filtered this powder. After filtering, I dissolved a small amount of this yellow powder in aqua regia solution. After it was completely dissolved, I made a drop on the paper and tested it with tin chloride. It changed to a bright orange color. What do you think this yellow powder is called?


----------



## Martijn (May 15, 2021)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ammonium_hexachloroplatinate


----------

